# Finding Money



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Police have warned that the old saying of 'Finders Keepers' can lead to a criminal conviction, as happened to this lady who found £20.
Be careful out there.
http://metro.co.uk/2017/02/28/woman...h-a-criminal-record-for-pocketing-it-6477942/


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Over-reaction by the Police IMO.

She must take "all reasonable steps" to find out who it belonged to....

What are the reasonable steps in that case? Spend her money and take it the police station (if you can find one open) and then hand it in - where it may well never be claimed but become part of the coffee funds? (Is that then theft on their behalf?).

Did the person who lost it inform the Police? Not according to that article....he went back into the shop and *they* used the CCTV and then *they* involved the Police.....

Maybe they should have simply approached the woman and told her what evidence they had and that they were prepared to inform the Police......

Simple caution would have been appropriate, but conditional discharge and £175 costs seems heavy IMO......

Dave


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Court appearance is bit harsh I agree, perhaps a caution might be more suitable. However, it appears the cash machine was inside the shop and the man who lost it must have withdrawn it shortly before the woman picked it up. She knew full well it wasn't hers and could have simply handed it in to staff who may have been able to return it to the man who was probably local as well,since he reported it missing to them. Of course we don't know if he reported the loss before or after she picked it but never the less it must have been obvious to her that it belonged to someone other than her, either the shop or another customer and she didn't give a thought to who had lost it, or if she did didn't care. She was dishonest and didnt admit what she had done until confronted with the CCTV. Had she been upfront and told the truth when first confronted she may well have got a caution, but she chose not to.

It wasn't the looser it was the shop who informed the police who, once informed of the facts including the CCTV evidence had no choice but to the action. As to to "Easy conviction, to enhance Police arrest figures and to make the statistics look good." and "Pity they couldn't find something more constructive to do with their time to occupy their overstreched resources." Utter rubbish.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

More fake news I suspect or at least not all the facts. "She picked up the money from a display" WTF is that all about?

I Cannot believe the Rozzers or the bank would have got involved if there wasnt more to it. So you see a £20 on the pavement or road outside your supposed to hand it in? Well from memory I think if you go to claim something you have to prove its yours so how would that work?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Woman who found £20 on the floor, Do read the item barryd before you pass comment. If the police are notified of a possible breaking of the law they are obliged/nay, committed to investigate.But as you said we do not know all the facts, but still rather Ott I would have said.as they were both regular customers the shop manager could have sorted it out, even barred the woman if needs be.
If I had been the manager I would have checked the cctv and when seen what happened paid the gentleman his £20 and challenged the woman on her next time into the shop.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Woman who found £20 on the floor, Do read the item barryd before you pass comment. If the police are notified of a possible breaking of the law they are obliged/nay, committed to investigate.But as you said we do not know all the facts, but still rather Ott I would have said.as they were both regular customers the shop manager could have sorted it out, even barred the woman if needs be.
> If I had been the manager I would have checked the cctv and when seen what happened paid the gentleman his £20 and challenged the woman on her next time into the shop.


Yes I did read the item, did you? Quote in the body of the article. *"Prosecutor Ruth Bentley said: 'Staff checked the CCTV which showed a female pick up the £20 note from a display in the store."*

So which was it, off the floor or from the display? Hence my comment.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Thankfully she actually received a 6 month Conditional Discharge meaning she will face no punishment if she remains out of trouble for the next six months [she has to pay costs etc of £175]. The facts appear to be as previously reported. 
Read more at http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/woma...0165921-detail/story.html#UJsEFftGTl0LBbtt.99


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I stand corrected, I have no excuse it was not reported by the DM.but by another equally uninformed media rag.>>


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I wonder how much this has cost the police and the courts. Simple asking her to repay the money would have been enough. It is not as if she went out to steal the money in the first place.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

No mention of the alleged loser of the money being seen to lose it on cctv.

I recently found a £20 note outside the door of our local Asda. Should I go in and announce it to all and sundry, how do I prove the rightfull owner will receive it, had the owner dropped it on the way out and hence left the store, will the one member of staff I report it to promulgate the find to all staff, both on duty that day and the off duty staff.

Should I hand it in to the police, not had a good experience with a previous find. 

Handed a full wallet into the local bank of an individual whose debit card etc was in it with driving license etc, no acknowledgement at all. Wife found a small purse at the leisure centre with £5 cash and membership card in it. Centre staff unable to provide my wife with a phone number or phone the owner while my wife waited.

Guess whose side I am on.

Davy


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I replied to a post which contained the phrases,

"Easy conviction, to enhance Police arrest figures and to make the statistics look good." and "Pity they couldn't find something more constructive to do with their time to occupy their overstreched resources." 

That post has now vanished, has it been censored, or deleted by the poster. I wonder why I cannot see it anymore.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I found a tenner a couple of weeks ago near a popular dog walk. I have kept it in my car in case someone leaves a note on the nearby gate with a phone number in which case I will happily return it. This is in the grounds of our local Council offices.

I don't trust handing it in there, as I am cynical about other peoples' honesty. We have no local Police station any more to hand in lost property.

A couple of months ago I lost my house keys in the same area. I put a note on the gate as I couldn't find them, a couple of weeks later a lady phoned to say her dogs had found them under some leaves. We met and she got a tenner to spend on treats for her dogs.

We don't seem to have a lost property infrastructure anymore, so we have to make an effort to get our stuff back.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Some 16 or 17 years ago I was visiting Harlow in Essex and had parked in a Pay and Display car park. As I left the car park I saw a £20 note on the pavement which of course I picked up promptly. Then the dilemma of what to do! Whilst thinking it over I saw a police station immediately opposite and decided I had no alternative but to do the right and proper thing - maybe someone was watching me!

So I went into the police station and pressed the buzzer at the counter. After a short wait a uniformed officer came to the counter and I held up the £20 and told him that I had found it on the pavement opposite. There then followed a silence during which he stared at me before announcing "You don't come from around here then"!

The £20 was logged in and some 3 months later when I was visiting Harlow again I called in to the police station and collected it as it hasn't been claimed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In general we find people in France (Normandy) are more honest than we have found in UK.
Several lost handbags and purses have been handed into the shop or police we know of.

I left my car in the street beside the Caen ferry port for 10 days. On my return noticed a key and fob attached to my wiper blade. 
It had dropped out of my pocket while locking the car up and some kind person had considerately attached it to my car.

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

raynipper said:


> In general we find people in France (Normandy) are more honest than we have found in UK.
> Several lost handbags and purses have been handed into the shop or police we know of.
> 
> I left my car in the street beside the Caen ferry port for 10 days. On my return noticed a key and fob attached to my wiper blade.
> ...


There still are some lovely, honest folk left in the UK, Ray. The other week Mr H was cycling along when unbeknown to him his wallet fell out of his pocket. He didn't notice, but did notice a lorry driver parked in layby gesticulating. He thought he was having an animated phone conversation. Half an hour later we had a massive lorry parked outside our house and the chap delivered the wallet. Lovely man. Karma will hopefully do him a good turn, as Mr H was so shocked, he failed to give the guy even the price of a pint for later!

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> In general we find people in France (Normandy) are more honest than we have found in UK.
> Several lost handbags and purses have been handed into the shop or police we know of.
> 
> I left my car in the street beside the Caen ferry port for 10 days. On my return noticed a key and fob attached to my wiper blade.
> ...


When out on the scooter I left our Sat Nav on the harbour wall on Cap D'Agde on the Med coast for two hours. We were right over the other side of the town when I realised. We went back to where I thought I had left it and there it was. There were plenty of fishermen and walkers about but all had ignored it.

Money found in the street though is just fair game, no point in handing it in or hoping to find who lost it. You drop a £20 note, how many would think about going to the Police to see if its been handed it and how would you prove it was yours? I would go out of my way to return keys or a wallet but a £20 note? Its going straight in the bank of Leffe.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I suppose really the answer is to donate the find to charity, then your conscience is clear as you have not lost or gained anything, and the charity gets some benefit.

Charities and their 'running' costs, now there's another topic entirely!

Davy


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

rayc said:


> Thankfully she actually received a 6 month Conditional Discharge meaning she will face no punishment if she remains out of trouble for the next six months [she has to pay costs etc of £175]. The facts appear to be as previously reported.
> Read more at http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/woma...0165921-detail/story.html#UJsEFftGTl0LBbtt.99


But she will have a criminal record.

John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

namder said:


> But she will have a criminal record.
> 
> John


True but only for the 6 months of the 'Condition' unless she reoffends during that time.

http://www.seatons.co.uk/legal-services/criminal-law/your-criminal-record/


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

All very interesting but I'm actually more concerned about @iandsm reference to a missing post................can a poster delete even after it's been replied to, or is there another removal process operating.

Or will I just get another banned indefinitely with no reason given and never be heard from again for daring to ask.

Be seeing you !!!!!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Many years ago we stayed overnight in a Verdun hotel, one of those that looked ordinary from the outside but quite sensational in, especially the restaurant! Anyway, on booking out I didn't have enough money to pay the bill. Suitably embarrassed I suggested we leave our luggage with them as security whilst we drove to a bank for more funds. The answer was "No, no, you're British, load up and go to the bank and return and pay us." I wonder if us Brits still have the same standing now, I doubt it. No Brexit comments please. 

Ron


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We found a very nice camera, once, in a country park on a bench. No warden or anything to hand it in to so took it home and reported it. We got a call to say a police officer (yes, that is not a typo) from the next county to us was coming to collect it! Always wondered a) who it belonged to and b) what pictures were on it.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> We found a very nice camera, once, in a country park on a bench. No warden or anything to hand it in to so took it home and reported it. We got a call to say a police officer (yes, that is not a typo) from the next county to us was coming to collect it! Always wondered a) who it belonged to and b) what pictures were on it.


About ten years ago I was walking the Cumbrian Way with my 3 brothers. It was the first time that we had all been together for many years and I had loads of photos of us on my camera. At the end of one days walk I found that I had lost my camera. There was no way I could retrace the days walk and so gave it up for lost. About three weeks after we had finished the walk and all gone our separate ways I had an email from my brother Mike in Australia. He had organised all the accommodation along the walk and he had received an email from the landlady of the B & B that we stayed in at Coniston. She had spotted a photo that had been printed in the local paper (North West Evening Mail I think) of 3 of us 4 brothers posing for a picture at the start of the walk. The piccie was accompanied with an article saying that a camera had been found along the route of the Cumbrian Way and that a couple had found it and handed it in to the Coniston tourist info centre. They in turn had looked at the pictures on the camera and asked the newspaper to print the article. The landlady that we had stayed with saw the picture and contacted my brother who's contact details she still had. I was able to contact the Coniston TIC who sent the camera to me by courier. About a year later when I was back in the Lakes I was able to personally thank the staff at Coniston TIC and I also called in to the B&B so that I could thank the landlady. I was also able to send a gift and letter of thanks to the couple who had found the camera.

Here is the link to the story...........

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/ulverston/Search-for-hikers-da3d9653-cb30-49a5-8aad-ba900a531627-ds


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I was once walking in a park in Liverpool. We found a ladies handbag on a park bench. We were going to hand it into the police, but the wife looked inside and found some ID. It was a lady who lived about 3 miles from my house. Later hat night I drove around to the house. I knocked on the door and an Asian looking lady answered, I asked her if she had lost anything that day. Handbag, she mumbled. I lifted the handbag up and showed it to her. She grabbed the bag, and immediately shut the door in my face. not a smile, not a thank you. Just a door slammed in my face. Gratitude for you. But I would do the same again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> About ten years ago I was walking the Cumbrian Way with my 3 brothers. It was the first time that we had all been together for many years and I had loads of photos of us on my camera. At the end of one days walk I found that I had lost my camera. There was no way I could retrace the days walk and so gave it up for lost. About three weeks after we had finished the walk and all gone our separate ways I had an email from my brother Mike in Australia. He had organised all the accommodation along the walk and he had received an email from the landlady of the B & B that we stayed in at Coniston. She had spotted a photo that had been printed in the local paper (North West Evening Mail I think) of 3 of us 4 brothers posing for a picture at the start of the walk. The piccie was accompanied with an article saying that a camera had been found along the route of the Cumbrian Way and that a couple had found it and handed it in to the Coniston tourist info centre. They in turn had looked at the pictures on the camera and asked the newspaper to print the article. The landlady that we had stayed with saw the picture and contacted my brother who's contact details she still had. I was able to contact the Coniston TIC who sent the camera to me by courier. About a year later when I was back in the Lakes I was able to personally thank the staff at Coniston TIC and I also called in to the B&B so that I could thank the landlady. I was also able to send a gift and letter of thanks to the couple who had found the camera.
> 
> Here is the link to the story...........
> 
> http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/ulverston/Search-for-hikers-da3d9653-cb30-49a5-8aad-ba900a531627-ds


Brilliant story. Its good to know there are some kind honest people (well there were ten years ago  ). About twenty years ago when mobile phones were still pricey I dropped my company mobile on the Cal Mac ferry (The Caledonian Isles) on the way home. Its a big boat, a ship really. I realised about an hour down the road and pulled in to use a telephone box to call them. I didnt hold out much hope of it ever been found or returned but the very next morning it arrived by courier on my doorstep.  Very surprised it wasnt picked up and pocketed by someone and that Cal Mac were so quick off the mark.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, found a mobile phone a few years ago at the 24 hour Le Mans. Took it back to my van and waited. An hour later it rang and I gave the owner my location and he came with a couple of beers. Le Mans currency.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Never did get any kind of thank you for reporting the camera that I found. Must have belonged to someone important for a police officer to be sent to fetch it.


Lost my mobile on a dog walk at a campsite a while back. Kept ringing it and told reception that we had lost it. Walked the whole walk again - no luck. Turned out someone had found it and had been ringing random people on it until it went dead. We only got it back as we were repeating our address for the "lost and found" book in reception when the finders walked in. They had it in their caravan and had not thought to tell reception about their find.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If I saw £20 lying on the ground it would soon be mine, assuming I didn't get killed in the rush to pick it up.

Handing it in would be stupid IMO, how can you claim a note to be your own.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Police are looking for a woman who picked up a wallet containing £1600 dropped by a business man. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-39143475


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The police can waste time nicking someone finding a £20 note but don't have the manpower to go looking for the 45,000 criminals they have lost.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surprised they bothered with £20, just think how many police officers would have been involved in this one then......

Entire Met police force involved in this find

at £20 a time, you do the calculations......

Dave :grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I wouldn't hand anything valuable into a police station.
Years ago when I was still a worker I took over one of our retail branches and as usual had a good clear out. In the till I found what appeared to be an expensive ring that had been found years ago and no one had done anything about it.
My plan was to hand it in to the local police station and if it wasn't claimed then I would award it to the best member of staff at Christmas.
Well you know what after that ring being in that till for more than four years, when I went to claim it after the three months wait the police, after much mumbling in the corner between themselves informed me that the owner had claimed it.
I've not trusted our brave, upright boys in blue since.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

rayc said:


> The Police are looking for a woman who picked up a wallet containing £1600 dropped by a business man.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-39143475


That Dormer Plant Hire (as it used to be called) is only a few doors away from where my shop was, on the Evesham Road in Headless Cross. I was going to post the link but you beat me to it.

In 1964, on holiday with some lads I spotted a wallet lying in a car park in Barnstaple. Quite a bit of money in it, all cash of course, no credit cards back then. Obviously someone's holiday was going to be ruined if they didn't get it back. I took it round to the local cop shop & left it along with my name & address. About three weeks later I got a very nice letter offering profuse thanks for saving a family's holiday & enclosing £3 for being so honest. Quite a nice reward at the time.


----------

